# Echo toys 2-6-0 mogul repair



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

does anybody here know or have those Echo Toys battery operated 2-6-0 mogul locomotives? they look like LGB's Denver, South Park, and Pacific railroad Cooke locomotive. i have a early one that i found at a garage sale and the wheels are shot, does anybody here have one? i need a set of new wheels.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to put it this bluntly but your best bet is to put it aside and find a replacement on Ebay. I used to get one of these sets every xmas and cut them up for parts. I never kept the drives as they were lousy quite frankly. Your best chance to get a working unit will be on ebay. They usually go for pretty cheap. Maybe someone else might have a donor they can send you. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

What diameter wheels? I have a set from a New Bright 2-6-2


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

no worries, i have 3 more that work perfectly, if i can find a donor that would be fine, the congdon stack is pretty cool too.....i want my Aristo Craft C-16 to have a condon stack, let me search ebay.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Posted By blakesteam1 on 13 Jan 2012 08:20 PM 
i want my Aristo Craft C-16 to have a congdon stack
That sounds awesome, actually. I've seen a Lehmann porter with a congdon, and it looked awfully good, but as far as I know, Aristo never bothered to put a congdon on its DSP&P 2-8-0... Had a straight smokestack instead, which is definitely incorrect in regards to the real South Park 2-8-0s... :/


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

i know right? I love those Congdon stacks, my D&RG Music Pass C-16 has a diamond stack, which is OK, But i also want a Congdon stack.


----------

